# 2nd annual Fishing 4 BBQ in St Joseph, 5/21 sign-up thread.



## martin1950

coralee said:


> Can anyone post some info on fishing out of st Joe for those of us who have never been there? Where to park and launch, what to watch out for (shallows, logs etc) what general direction and depth? any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks


It'l be easier for ya to find the DNR launch in St. Joe than the City Launch on the island. Just Google Tackle Haven, St Joe, the launch is arcross the street. As far as navigation down the river, kinda stay to the right hand side as you go out.

Now that the "Ho" saughterfest is over most guys are starting to target fish in the 45-70FOW with downriggers with sliders, dipseys/slide divers about 90-120 back and 4-8 color lead and wire. The ole classic spoons, flasher/fly combo's and dodger and spoon combo all work, sometimes!!
This time of year I like to head north out of the gate to about 45FOW., turn west and start my set-up. But that all depends on the wind/waves.

Sorry I haven't been too "chatty" lately but w/ our oldests son's redeployment back to the middle east w/ the 82nd this week, my minds been on other things.

Can't believe there is only one week to go, where's the time gone.
Dang, Ive got a lot of smoking to get done this week, Coho, winter Steel and Whitefish.


Martin


----------



## Spanky

Thanks for the info Martin. I have not been out. I have also had my mind on other things, mainly this event, and my honey-do list. Me thinks that there will be plenty of fish left over from this weekend.:yikes: What crazy weather.
Next weeks forecast is shaping up very nicely. It is my hope that we will be blessed again with some great weather.


Jerry W, if you and Barb cannot get out next friday, I can switch Justin and Travis around and you can go with Tom on saturday. I want you both to catch some of those kings.
Friday night we will pow wow to find out where the fish are for everyone to catch on Saturday. Also Rich P is a good friend of mine and BBQ competitor. He doesn't really want to go fishing, but he would absolutely love to take a few fillets home to his lovely wife Brandy. So if anyone gets an abundance of fish, look him up, and trade him for some of his BBQ secrets. Then let me know what he tells you.

Coralee do not fret. We will find you a rider or two, and we will fill you in on the where and how. It is nice to have one or two extra boats in case something happens.

more updates to come.

Food list.......................schedule of events...................Big fish contest..................side bets.................ect.


----------



## SASS

I'll be around the area Friday and will stop in. I might be able to go out with someone Friday morning. I'm planning on bringing my smoking utensils Friday and drop them off. If someone is spending the evening there Thursday night I might do it then. I fix a pot of beans for Saturday. 

Something to think about is locally grown fresh asparagus is available nearby and is great grilled. 

Someone mentioned bringing chili. I could pick up some great flour tortillas I just discovered in BH.


----------



## jerry516planes

Spanky said:


> Jerry W, if you and Barb cannot get out next friday, I can switch Justin and Travis around and you can go with Tom on saturday. I want you both to catch some of those kings.


 
Dan that will be best for everyone. We will be there Saturday Morning at the latest!

Finished the drum last night. Now for some paint!


----------



## tgafish

jerry516planes said:


> Dan,
> 
> The windshield stickers came in and they look great. Barb really out did herself. There are 49 left. We stole one but don't tell anyone.
> 
> Have not painted the raffle prize. Got the fitting welded in for the 1/2" thermometer, welded in 4 - 3/8" fitting for electronic probes, and welded in a 3/4" fitting for a guru. Got the lid hinge about 60% complete. Do you suppose the winner would mind painting the monster himself? LOL Time will tell depending on what time I have and the rain. I need a little sunshine after work.
> 
> 
> Tom,
> 
> What time and where? Jerry_dot_HickoryGroveBBQ_at_gmail_dot_com
> 
> We have been pretty busy with work and will come down Friday Morning. We may have to cansel Friday morning because of my work. I should know more by Tuesday. I really hate it when this happens. Feast or famine nothing in between.
> 
> 
> LOL


Completely unacceptable! If the forecast for Friday holds it will be an absolutely glorious day on the lake. Time to quit that job! 

Either way we will meet at the FOP. Earlier the better both mornings. I like to be riding down the river no later than 6:30AM so we'd leave the FOP at 6. If it needs to be later that's cool too and Matt would probably thank you :lol: Probably would mean about 3 less fish for each hour we delay.


----------



## jerry516planes

Pictures as promised.

Quite the dream machine!


----------



## Frantz

I would be to embarrassed to take something like that out of the yard.

Tell ya what, paint it all pretty and bring it down to the BBQ and I will make room for it in Rat's truck and will get it out of your way and aware from further embarrassment.

(If the sucker falls for this, we will be having some damn fine pork but at my place as soon as I figure out how to use it!)

Don't read that last part.


----------



## AllForTheGreen

AllForTheGreen said:


> Now I'm sad, gonna miss the nom noms; C section is scheduled for the 16th for my twins.


2+ days early! All is well! I finally got my laptop here so I'm able to do a more indepth update.

7:54, Annalina Therese, 19.1", 6 pounds 2 ounces.
7:55, Ian Alexander, 20", 6 pounds 4 ounces.

Wide eyed, strong grips, huge yawns, long stretches, WIDE EYES. My daughter is looking all over the place all the time  It's a good thing I have that notoriously famous endurance and don't need sleep for days.. because I haven't. Today's nutrition has consisted of teryaki beef jerky. The procession of grandparents is endless today, the mother's family is ludicrously huge. What a ridiculous Saturday morning; C section was scheduled for Monday, I get a text at 6-7am saturday morning and suddenly I have to pack my life into the one bag I own, shave, shower, and do 85mph for an hour and a half to get to Bronson. *Sighs with exasperation* What else can I say right now? Ian's back from a feeding in the nursery  Watching Anna fuss in her sleep like a hawk.:gaga:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Congrats AFG!

Wow Jerry, you are the best! She's beautiful! Thanks for doing that someone is going to be a lucky guy!

Boat lines and lures are ready for Saturday. Gotta clean the drum for transport, stop by GFS for some fuel, and the grocery store for some super secret sauces, foil, beer, and ice this week. I'm hoping to have things packed by Friday am so I can grab and go to get down there Friday late afternoon. Plan is to load the drum, prep the ribs, and be down there and ready to go for early Sat.

Brian be ready to depart by 5am so we can get out to the lake, fish, and pull lines around 11am.

Tom, I'll pack a tote with knives, cutting board, and everything we'll need to turn out our ribs. I'll throw in my folding table as well. I'm sure we don't stand a chance against all these pros, but let's have fun trying!

Looking forward to seeing everyone down there! 

Dan, any other needs we have let us know.


----------



## martin1950

AllForTheGreen said:


> 7:54, Annalina Therese, 19.1", 6 pounds 2 ounces.
> 7:55, Ian Alexander, 20", 6 pounds 4 ounces.
> :gaga:


A "BIG" congrats on those heathy twins.
Been there, done that, twice!!!!
You're going to love every moment of your life.

Just rumaged through my freezer and put a bunch of Chrome, Silver and White in the thaw cooler. Hoping to have it all smoked by 
Thursday so I can sneek out Friday AM for a few hours.

Martin


----------



## Spanky

AFTG, congrats brother! Another blessing has been bestowed upon the world. Glad to hear that all are doing well.

Sounds like a few guys are getting their stuff done early. I wish I was one of them.

At least the sun is out and the forecast looks good. Rounding up raffle prizes over the next few days, along with meats and supplies. 

I would like to mention.................If you are bringing a dish to pass(hopefully) please bring the utensils needed to serve it. I will bring extra plates and plasticware, foil pans and racks/burners to keep the food warm. I hope we have a spread as nice as last years.

Here is a quick itinerary for the weekend, so that folks can plan accordingly. I realize ( and so should everyone else) that all people will not get to attend or do all the events. The most important aspect of this event is to rekindle friendships, start new ones, and have some fun and great food. If the good Lord allows, we will have some awesome fishing as a bonus. As the event comes to a close we will all have the satisfaction of donating some money to the SWMCC.

I have my youngest son getting his shoulder operated on friday morning.As soon as the surgery is done and I get the word from the Docs, I will be heading out for the lodge. I am hoping for noonish. We cannot get into the lodge until I get there and pay the check, get the key and sign the agreement. Others can get there as early as friday morning and set up if they would like to. I plan to set up my camp closer to the building than last year, and in the grass.It should save me a mile or so of walking for the weekend. Those that were there last year know how we had the lot situated, so don't be afraid to assist the new participants. 

the plan:

Friday........fishing for some of the lucky ones, setting up camps and BS'ing.Those that are there will work together to come up with some grub for the folks who show up later. It would be nice to plan dinner for 6-7 pm or earlier so folks can get to bed early if they want to.

Saturday early risers will be responsible for their own coffee and breakfast. If we want to do something at the lodge, we can plan it the night before. I will be getting up around 3-4 to put pork butts on the smoker for later.

around noon, we should see some of the crews coming back to get prepped for the rib burn.Others will be cooking food and cleaning fish. I hope to have a very nice spread available for the participants and their families and guests. Watching the rib cooks should be plenty of entertainment. I think we should eat around 2-3 pm. I am cooking pork, pork, and more types of pork. I am planning on 8 teams cooking ribs.

around 6-7 pm we will start planning the rib contest turn - ins, and the judges will arrive and have a quick lesson on what to expect and how to judge the ribs. we will have 8 judges also. Everyone else is also invited to taste and judge the ribs for the "peoples choice" award. These lucky folks will be expected to write down their favorites and we will tabulate their scores for that award.While the scores are being tabulated( no Steve and Mark are not doing the math) we will hold the raffles. After the raffles, we will award the RIB KING and PEOPLES CHOICE awards.

some clean-up will need to take place, and if we get allot of volunteers, it shouldn't take long. The rest of the night should be excellent fishing lies, a few cocktails, and a laugh or two. Sunday morning trips will be planned for those who need more fishing time.

Sunday we need to be cleaned up and out of the Lodge by 12-1 pm.I plan to make some breakfast foods for those who are still around to help clean up. Hopefully around 8-9ish. Anyone who goes fishing should be sure to do whatever you need to do inside the lodge before you go. It will be locked when I leave. Please do a good job cleaning your campsites and parking areas when you leave.

That's the plan, it's not written in stone and I am open to suggestions. As I mentioned last year, this is allot of work, and I don't mind doing my share, but I cannot cook and run the show, so I will need some help with the following things. 

Clean-up chairman
Garbage detail
rib contest chairman
raffle chairman
food chairman
Big Fish contest chairman
participation fee chairman
Beverage Chairman :evil:

we have a list of helpers, judges, anglers and cooks. If you are not on one or more of these lists, then we need to get you on one. When everyone pitches in to help, it makes it so much easier for us all. Schedules won't match up for all, so try and fit in some help when you are available. I truly appreciate it.

I believe we will have 40-50 people around throughout Saturday, and maybe 20-25 Friday afternoon/evening.
I don't expect folks to bring a dish to pass to feed 50, just do what you can. We should have plenty to eat most of the weekend. It's a great time to showcase your talents as a cook, captain, fisherman, or storyteller.

any questions? Suggestions? Volunteers? Additions to any lists?

Off to get the awards, and supplies.


----------



## iBQ'n

You can put me on the list of the rib cooking chairman. As long as i am not counting votes, I don't think there will be a conflict of interest.


----------



## rockinmichigan

AllForTheGreen said:


> 2+ days early! All is well! I finally got my laptop here so I'm able to do a more indepth update.
> 
> 7:54, Annalina Therese, 19.1", 6 pounds 2 ounces.
> 7:55, Ian Alexander, 20", 6 pounds 4 ounces.
> 
> Wide eyed, strong grips, huge yawns, long stretches, WIDE EYES. My daughter is looking all over the place all the time  It's a good thing I have that notoriously famous endurance and don't need sleep for days.. because I haven't. Today's nutrition has consisted of teryaki beef jerky. The procession of grandparents is endless today, the mother's family is ludicrously huge. What a ridiculous Saturday morning; C section was scheduled for Monday, I get a text at 6-7am saturday morning and suddenly I have to pack my life into the one bag I own, shave, shower, and do 85mph for an hour and a half to get to Bronson. *Sighs with exasperation* What else can I say right now? Ian's back from a feeding in the nursery  Watching Anna fuss in her sleep like a hawk.:gaga:


Congratulations on the additions! :gaga:


----------



## FIJI

and they dont even need to buy fishing licenses! :evil:

congrats


----------



## jerry516planes

iBQ'n said:


> You can put me on the list of the rib cooking chairman. As long as i am not counting votes, I don't think there will be a conflict of interest.


 
If you want I would be glad to handle the scoring tabulation. We will need some one else to input the score since I will be competing. If we do a double blind like Eagle no one will know whos is whos till the end.


----------



## Spanky

Thanks guys!


Clean-up chairman
Garbage detail
rib contest chairman........Rich P W/ Jerry W.
raffle chairman
food chairman
Big Fish contest chairman
participation fee chairman
Beverage Chairman


----------



## Frantz

Congratulations on the new additions! Very cool names.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Spanky said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Clean-up chairman
> Garbage detail
> rib contest chairman........Rich P W/ Jerry W.
> raffle chairman
> food chairman
> Big Fish contest chairman
> participation fee chairman
> Beverage Chairman


Garbage detail is my bag, I even have the bags.:lol::lol::lol:
Will be there Sunday morning to help you clean up.
Larry


----------



## Frantz

Rat City Hooker said:


> Garbage detail is my bag, I even have the bags.:lol::lol::lol:
> Will be there Sunday morning to help you clean up.
> Larry


Ah crap, that means I will be there Sunday morning to help you as well.

Or supervise!


----------



## Frantz

Two questions.

1. Do real men eat quiche?

2. If so, would anyone object to me bringing some for breakfast as nobody has spoken of this meal?

I could make it in advance and we could warm it in the oven.

I am just really drawing a blank on what I could make and bring for this thing.


----------

